# Porsche Cayman 981 Build



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Guys, since I've been on the forums for awhile now with my past two projects.. I didn't think you guys would mind if I tossed up my next project we have been working on this season?


First Project: 2007 GTI MKV











Second Project: 2012 TDI JSW











This Project is a 2014 Porsche Cayman 981 - It's being built in memory of my father who passed away this year. 


















Rotiform did an amazing job, I'm so thankful they spent a ton of time making sure that every detail was spent making them to spec!



















After the wheels, I know I needed to take care of some of the performance aspects on the list!
Fabspeed Headers:










IPD Throttle Body & Plenum:










Borla Exhaust:










*SOUNDCLIP*: *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMQYplSYDSE*


There really was nothing available at the time for the 981. I was able to get a set of sample PSS10's until I was able to source a company to make a quality set of custom struts for the car.



















The next step was sourcing the rear wing that we wanted! It was not easy by anymeans.. It took 3 months and Techart killed it as far as I'm concerned!










Here is a shot of the TechArt Rear Racewing and PSS10's installed (Pre-Rotiforms)










At this point, I'm really happy with the progression.. it's not like I have an endless bank account.. but really happy with less than 300 miles on her!

Next Step... TIRES! 

Nitto INVO's:











Since the Rotiforms would be custom made... regular lugbolts were not going to cut it! How about some Titanium ones... Sure!


















The day arrived... Rotiforms showed up and they were mounted and balanced ASAP!



















FINALLY... Found a company to make us exactly what we were looking for!










*I just wanted to share and thank the community for always inspiring to do bigger and better things.. I've learned a lot, and have met a lot of great members and will continue to update when I can here on the forums.

I just appreciate the support and look forward to seeing everyone this show season.

*









Best Regards,

Kevin


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Time to install the management!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Body Work Time!











Car has been completed and all front fenders and re-quarters have been re-sprayed.. the fenders are rolled and pulled and smooth as a babies ass!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Parts arrived back from Paint!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is a shot of the very first set of 981 Porsche Cayman struts designed like this!










Bilstein PSS10's modified with Uniball Topmount plates!


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Very cool man :thumbup:


----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)

Loving the progress and will be watching.


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Well done indeed. Im always looking forward to your updates on my Instagram feed! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## TXWATERCOOLED (Jul 15, 2014)

What an awesome car. I've been looking for a Cayman for awhile!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

so sick dude. The red wheels on white just look so good, and that techart wing completes the rear so well. Can't wait to see it done!


also, very sorry to hear about the loss of your dad. I'm sure he is looking down and enjoying this project as much as you are. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## jcurotto23 (Jul 29, 2012)

Loving every step of this build so far. 


Instagram: joeycurotto


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

hp drivetech makes some top notch product! hot damn


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Looking good man, can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

OMG what happened to my pants?!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup::heart:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:heart: this thing look is amazing


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

In for updates. I love the cayman as a car itself, never been big on the actual appearance of it, though. 
This one definitely changes that.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

macleanshaun said:


> In for updates. I love the cayman as a car itself, never been big on the actual appearance of it, though.
> This one definitely changes that.


Struts Arrived from HP Drivetech :thumbup: Should have a better update end of the week


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good man, can't wait to see it finished!


Thank You, looking forward to putting the V2 to good use :thumbup:


----------



## car54on (Aug 27, 2012)

LOOKS GREAT!! cant wait to see that cayman on the FLOOR


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

Surprised Kevin hasn't posted it yet, i'll help him out here. Taken from instagram:


----------



## jcurotto23 (Jul 29, 2012)

looks amazing. I just fell in love again!!!


Instagram: joeycurotto


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Car is almost complete.. have a few more surprises for H2Oi.


----------



## DasDubVR6 (Dec 25, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks awesome! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

-Mici-


----------



## GiveEmHell (Jul 30, 2012)

First off, let me say HOLY F*CKING SH!T!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Absolutely gorgeous, the wheels themselves, plus that color on the white looks bonkers. Such a great job dude.
And Im pretty sure I met you at your booth last year. Glad to see things are on the up and up:thumbup:

Following this build for sure, and I hope to see you at H2O!


----------



## sammii (Aug 6, 2007)

that is some next level build... :heart::heart::heart::thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the support everyone.

Hoping this will arrive in time, but if not.. when I get back from H2Oi..


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

This build is SEMA worthy. 


Fuggit.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks awesome Kevin, can't wait to see it at H2O


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

excited to see this at h2o :thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

I will definitely be at H2Oi... Looking forward to this!


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Holy Balls !! looks amazing man :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow this is slick! :thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Wow this is slick! :thumbup:


Thank You.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Looks awesome Kevin, can't wait to see it at H2O


Thank You for everything Tom.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks great, nice build.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> Thanks for the support everyone.
> 
> Hoping this will arrive in time, but if not.. when I get back from H2Oi..


Roll Cage Arrived and unfortunately "damaged" in transit.. so this will be going in after H2Oi sadly.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Looks great, nice build.


Thanks Kevin


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Love this car


----------



## coolalex (Jan 20, 2012)

Im so glad I got to see this at h20i. Awesome, classy build.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Been a fan of every build...you already know!!

This one just take it to another level. I love it SO much! :heart::heart:


----------

